# Patchouli-How much ppo?



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I have had some patchouli sitting, waiting to be used for a couple of months now. I want to make a patch soap but don't know how much to use. The stuff is pretty strong. Its from Lillian. I am afraid of using to much (omg it costs so much) I imagine it doesn't take to much to scent a batch with this stuff.

Is patch good by itself or should I mix it with something? I am not to great at mixing scents.

Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

.3 oz per pound of soap would be enough, patch is very very strong.. on wether you want to soap it alone or mix it depends on what you like,, it is excellent mixed with many other fragrances... try using qtips and dipping to mix in baggie, smell the next morning..
Barb


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

my perfect patchouli soap.... *0* ppo :lol Though seriously I will probably use up the ounce I have sitting here, because it cost me...I know people will buy it, but it makes me feel ill to smell the stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Me too, Patch smells like dirty socks to me and I gag when I smell it, but I do like it mixed with other scents as a anchor or top note
Barb


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Heh!~ Wait a minute! I resemble that remark!
No self respecting aged hippy child can let that remark go unchallenged!
Dirty Socks? NEVER! Not even close!

Odd man out again on this one- When my friends used to pick me up to go somewhere they always threatened to make me ride in the trunk if I put Patch on before we got where we were going! Hummmm
Funny how differently noses work or rather how differently they are hooked up to our brains. I LOVE the stuff. 
Lee


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

It's a love it or hate it scent, for sure. My patchouli soap is called, "Old Hippie"! :rofl

Tom


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know that I've ever sniffed it plain. But I really like Dragon's Blood which has some in it, right? And I love blending that with lots of other stuff. And while I don't sell too much DB, the stuff I've been blending it with has been selling well.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Last time I made patchouli soap, I blended it with a bit of White Tea & Ginger and a few drops of Lavender EO. Sells very, very well. My sister even bought some and didn't even realize it had patchouli in it. She said on the phone afterwards. " I totally hate patchouli, but this is nice." Jennifer I happen to like patchouli within limits.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I use .5 oz/ppo. of Patchouli. I sell a lot of straight Patchouli soap. I also have a blend of Patchouli, Cedarwood, Clove Bud, and Lime that sells very well for me. I LOVE patchouli in blends. My favorite right now is Tangerine and Patchouli blended 50/50. Unfortunately, I've noticed a bunch of customers can't pick up the Tangerine but for some reason I really can. I'll just have to hoard it for myself.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

So where do you purchase patchouli that you can afford to put it in soap? Are you using the EO or an FO? I've had to cut the number of EOs I can use simply because the prices are going way too high. Lavender is getting up there now too. :/


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I got it from a coop that Lillian ran this spring and have hardly touched it. I think it was $36/lb I have only used it in a kitchen blend I am playing with. So far it smells really nice. Coffee grounds with patch, orange and cinnamon EOs. It is curing still but I am really looking forward to seeing how it works.


----------

